# Medication for IBS



## pharmazone (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I am from India...........I suffer from IBS-PI (post infection) since feb 2010......I am pharma post graduate....Alright! ok so to begin with...... everyone taking medications for IBS - D should be careful if they contain lactose or not........Many tablets contain lactose as an excipient (used to fill the tablet or ...increase bulk so as to make it compressible etc etc))So if you are wondering why a particular formulation suits you must be due to excipients other than lactose.......Anyone who is lactose tolerant may get the side effects....this displays the irrationality of treatment(or formulation rather) to treat a disease here is the link for your reference http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19205135http://www.drugdeliverytech.com/ME2/dirmod.asp?sid=&nm=&type=Publishing&mod=Publications%3A%3AArticle&mid=8F3A7027421841978F18BE895F87F791&tier=4&id=B77205DCDDA246CCB4B55DF48B264A4BI get 2-3 BMs in the morning ... a formed BM followed by the D-typeToday i have started a capsule containing "Resveratol 5mg, Grape seed Extract 50mg, Omega-3 fatty acids 150mg and Minerals"........lets see how it goes........Tomorrow going to buy http://www.himalayahealthcare.com/products/bael.htm .......its made from the plant Aegle marmelosit is recommended for IBS-D http://www.himalayahealthcare.com/healthhelp/irritablebowel.htmguys you can add your views plz Looking forward to participate in research related to IBS.....Wish you all a healthy recovery


----------

